# Whats the dopest paintjob you have seen/done?



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Basically I'm looking for cool paintjobs, and I would like to see some of the best and coolest ones. Individual bikes, companies, your own work etc. I want to see something nice to understand what can be done, like the upper limit.


----------



## j-ro (Feb 21, 2009)

Didn't Doswell do some badass snakeskin mountain bikes awhile back?


----------



## edoz (Jan 16, 2004)

j-ro said:


> Didn't Doswell do some badass snakeskin mountain bikes awhile back?


Thanks for thinking of me, but that was Whipsmart. Mine was the digital urban camo. The copper plated/ black powdercoat frame I did was pretty rad, I think.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

These mentioned previously were going to be my choice...


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

TrailMaker said:


> These mentioned previously were going to be my choice...


Wow, those are really nice looking frames. Absolutely stunning.:thumbsup:


----------



## esilvassy (Jul 25, 2006)

Rody from Groovy Cycleworks does some great work
Home
Groovy Cycleworks 330-988-0537


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

mtbnozpikr said:


> Wow, those are really nice looking frames. Absolutely stunning.:thumbsup:


Well...

To some extent, I think this is cheating because they are sublimated graphics, not painted. Compare hand painted with this sort of look "is not fair", but... they do look awesome.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

*dopest has to go to dekerf*

and the BC High Test paint:








Dekerf Cycle Innovations


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

I used acrylic gel and about 4 cases of PBR bottle labels to do this paintjob for my hipster buddy. He rides a fixed gear and worked at a bar so this was sorta natural haha.


----------



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

I've seen a few things recently that had a matte finish that looked intriguing (car, catchers helmet). Anyone experience living with a matte finish on a frame? I hear it can be difficult to keep nice.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Hudnut said:


> I've seen a few things recently that had a matte finish that looked intriguing (car, catchers helmet). Anyone experience living with a matte finish on a frame? I hear it can be difficult to keep nice.


Here is one that was a one-off by Ventana for Rsutton...
Ventana El Terremoto 6.0 - My Ride | Bike198


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

I always like the Klein bones paint job. The bones glow in the dark and there is either a green or black base behind the bones.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

bridgestone14 said:


> I always like the Klein bones paint job. The bones glow in the dark and there is either a green or black base behind the bones.


That is pretty cool. This picture showed up on Pinkbike's Facebook page a few days ago.


----------



## CBaron (May 7, 2004)

This was my personal bike inspired by my dad's Hot Rod generation that he grew up with.

True Fab- Rat Rod (all fake rust patina)


















Proof it wasn't a trailer queen! :thumbsup:


----------



## tamen00 (Mar 10, 2004)

Yeah!!!! The "rusted" one was the bike I was trying to find to post... and that black and white one with the tree branches you did a couple years ago... that one was cool too...


----------



## edoz (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm kinda partial to this one. Biased, but partial.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

edoz said:


> I'm kinda partial to this one. Biased, but partial.


You have every right to be. Gorgeous.


----------



## CBaron (May 7, 2004)

tamen00 said:


> Yeah!!!! The "rusted" one was the bike I was trying to find to post... and that black and white one with the tree branches you did a couple years ago... that one was cool too...


Thanks. The bike you are referring to is a customer's bike. He's half Japanese and thus wanted the bike painted with Japanese Cherry Blossoms. It turned out super sweet.

Photos Courtesy of NAHBS 2011 Website


----------



## podoco (Nov 21, 2011)

CBaron said:


> This was my personal bike inspired by my dad's Hot Rod generation that he grew up with.
> 
> True Fab- Rat Rod (all fake rust patina)
> 
> ...


Fake rust is awesome - plus the benefit of reduced bike theft risk


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

CBaron said:


> Thanks. The bike you are referring to is a customer's bike. He's half Japanese


Silly Bill, should have only painted blossoms on half of it!


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

CharacterZero said:


> and the BC High Test paint:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that small weed leafs painted on to it? I guess this would cause some type of discussion at work. Maybe one painted with small syringes and dead junkies would be even more controversial.

I need to see moar, much moar.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

car bone said:


> Is that small weed leafs painted on to it? I guess this would cause some type of discussion at work. Maybe one painted with small syringes and dead junkies would be even more controversial.
> 
> I need to see moar, much moar.


You want dead people on a bike?

How about that PBR paint job!

Last I checked marijuana was NEVER a Primary Suspect of the Death, as humans cannot OD on THC.

Alcohol, Rx drugs, opiates, sure...but not mary jane.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Whoaa now, lets keep it on topic.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

CharacterZero said:


> You want dead people on a bike?
> 
> How about that PBR paint job!
> 
> ...


I of course know this but the general public don't so I could just as well roll up to work with what I suggested because for the people at work its the exact same thing.

I like the rustcolored one! How was that done? The red, black and white was cool too, it looks like a piece of candy almost.


----------



## TacoMan (Apr 18, 2007)

When you want to show off the construction rather than the painting, can't beat clear powder-coat.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

What diameter are those stays? Looks enormous from that angle.


----------



## TacoMan (Apr 18, 2007)

car bone said:


> What diameter are those stays? Looks enormous from that angle.


1.00" mandrel bent tubes.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

1988 Fat Chance. Lots of history with this one.
http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/1988-wicked-fat-tomac-litsky-796506-2.html


----------

